# Colr me red



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, 

I am new to goats
I rescued three goats from a guy that said they were all does 2-5 months old. I looked and didn't see any dangles and her name was Pearl. Many people have seen the goats and I even put "Pearl" on here to be critiqued. Imagine my surprise when I went to breed Pearl and found out she was an Earl, good thing he is a wether otherwise my other does would of been impregnated way to young. :GAAH:For a smart women I can be really dumb sometimes, I hope someone will get a chuckle today :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's very cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.....dont feel bad..my husband once bought 4 "does" from a guy...he was proud of his purchase..until he got home lol..as he unloaded them we saw them all pee from the middle....the kids and I chanted...if he piddles from the middle its a boy!! lol.. all were wethers

good news was he resold them the next day and made money


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor:Hi Earl!
Oh gosh this happens. Some experienced goat folks were here not long ago. The husband asked who the nice doe was in with the buck.
"He is pretty isn't he?"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....:hammer::laugh:

I think Earl is a good looking fellow!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I know how that goes the very first baby goat born on my farm got named Suprize I'm a boy because after I found him I got all excited and thought he was a girl until I looked again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We do it all the time. LOL My son has a cat named Sassy. HE is a very nice kitty. Mom's cat went in to get spayed and ended up neutered instead. Our baby goats change sex all the time....except when I want them to. AND....we had a donkey named JennyJack cause we thought he was a she until we saw him pee.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we had a bearded dragon named Dina...she...i mean he was quite old before we new he was a he lol, now we know why we never found eggs LOL.....we still called him Dina...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:slapfloor: That's funny!!!


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hahahaha thats pretty funny LOL
Elli/Sugar Brook Farm/Nigerians


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My husband's 17-year-old cat is named Judas. He and his brother found him and brought him as a kitten and didn't see any boy parts, so they gave "her" a nice girly name. A few weeks later, they brought "her" into the vet for shots and a check-up, and they found out she was a he. Thus, they named him Judas since he betrayed them about his gender :lol:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Too funny!!! My cat Casper went to get nutered and I went to pick Casper up and they told me SHE had been spayed. Oops, her name is still Casper.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually bought a buckling ND to be a herdsire... A few weeks later I checked on his boy parts and found that they were empty! Had the bag, but teeny tiny testicles....previous owner took him back and gave me his father 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My kids change their sex too lol. I even got into a argument on one of them. She told me 'oh this ones sweet to bad it's a boy' I said no it's a girl. She 5 and look and said no he has balls you told me that means it's a boy!! She's now in charge of sexing the kids lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

